# Krimmler Tauern



## Trekiger (16. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich will so um den 7. Juli über den Krimmler Tauern Pass fahren. Allerdings habe ich keine Lust durch Schnee zu stapfen. Kann mir jemand was zur Schneelage dort sagen. Ist vielleicht heuer schon jemand drüber? Gibts angeben auf einer Internetseite?
Danke


----------



## Carsten (16. Juni 2008)

versuche es mal mit einem Anruf auf dem Krimmler Tauernhaus. Die haben sicher Infos, ob schon wer durch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (16. Juni 2008)

Hi!

Schau Dir mal folgende Webcam an. Ist von der Höhe ähnlich wie der Krimmler Tauern und nicht allzu weit davon weg.
(Aber bitte Hangexposition und die Möglichkeit lokaler Niederschlagsunterschiede mit berücksichtigen)

http://livecam.feratel.at/cam/hintertux/5553/index.jsp?bgColor1=FFFFFF&bgColor2=515054&textColor1=000000&textColor2=FFFFFF&language=de&design=standard4

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Carsten (16. Juni 2008)

da die Cam auf den Gletscher blickt dauert´s wohl noch sagen wir mal 15 Jahre, bis der Schnee weg ist


----------



## techstar (16. Juni 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> da die Cam auf den Gletscher blickt dauert´s wohl noch sagen wir mal 15 Jahre, bis der Schnee weg ist



dann hoffen wir mal, dass es etwas langsamer geht


----------



## Trekiger (17. Juni 2008)

ja und da die cam auf den gletscher zeigt bringt mich das auch nicht weiter.
habe ja noch zwei wochen zeit. vielleicht kommt bis dahin einer hier rein, der genaueres weis.


----------



## Carsten (17. Juni 2008)

wenn sich hier noch ein paar Leute einbringen würden, dann könnten aktuelle Wetter und Wegedaten immer parat sein...könnte

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=289479


----------



## techstar (17. Juni 2008)

Trekiger schrieb:


> ja und da die cam auf den gletscher zeigt bringt mich das auch nicht weiter.
> habe ja noch zwei wochen zeit. vielleicht kommt bis dahin einer hier rein, der genaueres weis.



Stell Dich doch net so an. Jetzt hat es dort garantiert noch Schneereste und in 2 Wochen bestimmt auch noch.
Wobei es auf 2200 schon überraschend gut aussieht.

Natürlich ist ein Bericht von Jemandem, der direkt dort war, das einzig Wahre.
Aber wenn man ein paar Webcams in der Umgebung vergleicht, dann kann man schon Tendenzen erkennen. Aber dazu muss man halt ein Bisschen suchen. Und ein paar Minischneefelder sollten ja net stören. Schließlich kann sich in der Höhe auch im Sommer mal ein Wetterumschwung mit Schneefall einholen. Ein bisschen Abenteuer gehört ja bei hochalpinen Übergängen wohl dazu (Solange man nichts Unnötiges riskiert; Krimmler Tauern ist ja nicht wirklich ausgesetzt).

Du musst ja nicht gleich mit unzureichender Ausrüstung über den Langenferner eiern  

Schau mal hier und denk Dir noch ein paar HM dazu:
http://www.bergfex.at/koenigsleiten/webcams/c21/


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Juni 2008)

Servus,
bin vor 3 Wochen über die Filzenscharte nach Neukirchen und das war problemlos. Man sieht von dort aus auf den Krimmler Tauern und da war  noch etwas Schnee. Da ich aus der Gegend bin, kann ich dir aber sagen, dass du am 7. Juli ganz bestimmt kein Problem hast.  Die Berge vor meiner Haustür mit ca. 2200m sind seit 1-2 Wochen ganz ohne Schnee. Unter http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/181/86/ kannst du dir ein Bild ansehen, dass ich vor 3 Wochen vom Krimmler Tauern gemacht habe. Da ist bis zum Juli keine Flocke mehr übrig. Die Webcam von Hintertux würde ich jetzt nicht als Infoquelle verwenden -> Das ist ein Gletscher Schigbiet mit über 3000 Metern und die wollen den Leuten ja zeigen, dass sie mehr als genug Schnee noch haben. Besser ist die Cam von Königsleiten, weil näher dran am Tauern und vergleichbar.


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Juni 2008)

ich bin dafür, das am krimmler tauern ne webcam installiert wird  
dann kann man auch der verwandschaft zuhause sagen , wann man da drüber fährt und in die kamera winken!  



hat mal jemand bilder von der abfahrt nach südtirol, die letztes jahr anscheinend neu gemacht wurde?


----------



## downgrade (22. Juni 2008)

SuFu nutzen - ist doch schon leztes Jahr jemand drüber ---

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautbrg (15. August 2008)

Hier ein paar Neuigkeiten zu den Krimmler Tauern:

Die Abfahrt nach Süden ist total saniert und nun 
so ca S2-. Fast schon ein steiler schlechter Forstweg 
mit ein paar Wasserrinnen. Der Trail nach Süden hat also
seinen Nimbus verloren.

Dafür ist die Auffahrt von Süden nun deutlich einfacher:

In Prettau links hoch über den Forstweg zur Lochwieseralpe und
Schüttalalpe. Von dort auf neu für Biker hergerichetetem Höhenweg rüber
zur Tauernrast (nette Einkehr) und dann auf dem Normalweg hoch
zu den Krimmler Tauern.

Die Abfahrt Krimmler Tauern noch Norden ist dafür genial, wenn
man S3 gerne trailt. Oben ordentlich verblockt unten
flüssiger. 



Anbei ein Video und ein paar Photos vom ersten Teil der Abfahrt
nach Norden. Die Frau auf dem Bild ist ALLES gefahren!

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. August 2008)

Hmmm. Einmal ohne und einmal mit Rucksack. Trotzdem Respekt!


----------



## Trekiger (18. August 2008)

na wenn ich das so sehe bin ich froh, dass wir die weicheiervariante über den  brennergrenzkamm genommen haben. wir hatten 10°C am sattelberg. möchte gar nicht wissen wie der tauern bei 5°C zu fahren ist.

aber schaut trotzdem saugeil aus


----------



## nxs (18. September 2008)

@ Wolfgang (trautbrg): Wir sind im am 13. August von Norden ins Ahrntal - Alter Schwede - sehr verblockt nach Oben... rund anderthalb Stunden von der Tauernhütte bis hoch... Aber oben war´s sehr geil! Nach Norden als Abfahrt isses bestimmt auch toll!


----------



## Monsterwade (18. September 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich bin dafür, das am krimmler tauern ne webcam installiert wird



Wieso, um den emsigen Shuttle-Verkehr zum Tauern-Haus zu filmen?

Ich kann jedem nur raten, diese Strecke zu meiden. Und das Tauern-Haus. Grund ist der teilweise im 10-Minuten-Takt vorbei rauschenden Sammeltaxis, die einen in eine Staubwolke packen oder durch den Tunnel jagen 

Der Betreiber des Krimmler Tauern Haus nutzt seine Fahr-Bewilligung massiv für einige Sammeltaxis aus, die Tagesgäste aufsammel und später wieder retour fahren.

Da will man abseits des Verkehrs in toller Landschaft fahren und kriegt das Kotzen am Krimmler Tauern. Das hat mir jedenfalls die Tour 2004 zur Genüge versaltzen.

Leider ist diese Praxis immer mehr in den Alpen zu "erfahren". Daher mein Aufruf: Meidet solche Spots!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. September 2008)

Das stimmt, am Zebru zum Rif. Pizzini ist es ja dasselbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (19. September 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das stimmt, am Zebru zum Rif. Pizzini ist es ja dasselbe.



Und wird auch noch grossflächig beworben :kotz::kotz::kotz:

Lenka K.


----------



## nxs (19. September 2008)

@ Monsterwade: Ja, das war grausam! Diesem blinden Massentourismus fiel diese Jahr meine lang getragene, heiß geliebte Oakley zum Opfer! 4km nach Krimml wurde´s mir beim Anstieg etwas warm - ich zog mich um und lies wohl unbemerkt meine Brille am Wegesrand liegen... Nicht weiter schlimm - Fußvolk gabs an dem Tag keines - aber die Sch*** Taxen! Beim Rettungsversuch ne halbe Stunde später konnt ich nur noch 1000 Einzelteile bergen!


----------

